# Wheel fitment w/ AD22VF brakes.



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey guys, I just couldn't find an answer anywhere. 
I have AD22VF brakes on my 99 SE-L 2.0. 
I need winter wheels, I lost out on a set of NX2000 wheels
I know obviously all B14 15" wheels fit and B13 NX2000 14" wheels fit. 
I also was pretty sure B13 SE-R 14" wheels don't clear the brakes. But what about B14 14" wheels off of a Sentra GLE/GXE-LE or a 200SX SE?
Thanks!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Of course not. If hi-perf SE-R 14s won't fit, why would cheesy lo-perf GA wheels fit?


----------

